
Ask HN: Startup Digital Agency targeting the restaurant industry - JSeymourATL
Were a team of devs (plus a sales&#x2F;marketing person) with a plan to help independent restaurants fix online ordering problems and optimize their existing websites.  How should we be thinking about this?  Is there a big opportunity were overlooking beyond individual client business? Ad network&#x2F;consumer data potential?
======
sharemywin
Do independent restaurants get a lot of online orders? Is it similar to
grubhub?

~~~
JSeymourATL
Growing Trend: Online Ordering Will Outstrip Phone Orders >
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jared-shimoff/5-restaurant-
onl...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jared-shimoff/5-restaurant-online-
order_b_9518332.html)

~~~
sharemywin
So, basically your talking about independent pizza and Chinese.

~~~
JSeymourATL
Right, any place that does significant take-out/delivery business. Besides
pizzerias & Chinese, delis too. Doordash does a good job on categorizing food
options > [https://www.doordash.com/](https://www.doordash.com/)

